# Alemannenweg - Fahrtrichtung?, Start: Bensheim a. d. Bergstrasse



## radon-biker-qlt (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade bei der Planung für WE-Touren (GPS) für die anstehende Saison.
Wir möchte gerne mal den Alemannenweg abfahren.
Start/Ziel ist in Bensheim an der Bergstrasse.

Nun wissen wir nicht, ob es von Bensheim aus - besser ist im Uhrzeigersinn oder gegen Uhrzeigersinn fahren sollen
Übernachten möchten wir in Michelstadt.

Hat jemand mal die Tour von daus gefahren oder kann sagen, ob im oder gegen Uhrzeigersinn besser ist?

Besten Dank


----------



## raccoon78 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo Albert,

Ich kann dir den GPS Track anbieten wenn du willst.
Ich hab den Alemannenweg seit 2 Jahren auf meiner Wunschliste, bin nur nie dazu gekommen.

Ich empfinde gegen den Uhrzeigersinn als angenehmer. Du hast so, die meisten Höhenmeter am Anfang.

Ray ist ihn schon mal abgefahren, ich glaube es gibt sogar irgendwo einen Bericht, hau ihn doch am besten mal per PM an.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (11. Januar 2012)

Zu Badener Weg , Burgundenweg,  Frankenweg  kann ich GPS Daten liefern, da ich die Strecken schon gefahren bin. Den Alemannenweg fand ich nicht so interessant bisher.


----------



## Jockel2 (11. Januar 2012)

Bin ihn von Michelstadt aus gefahren. Der Alemannenweg ist landschaftlich sehr schön und abwechslungsreich, hat aber wenig Trails. Ich würde ihn auf jeden Fall gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren. Dann hast Du von Bensheim aus die dicken Brocken am ersten Tag. Außerdem hast Du die schönen Trails von der Neunkircher Höhe zur Ruine Rodenstein und an den Magnetsteinen richtig herum. Den Gps Track kann ich Dir gerne schicken. Braucht man aber eigentlich nicht. Ist gut ausgeschildert.
Ich würde für den Rückweg von Michelstadt eher die weiße Raute empfehlen Genauer gesagt von Michelstadt erstmal mt dem Alemannenweg zurück auf die Höhe, dann rüber zum Lärmfeuer und dann weiter auf der weißen Raute. Die Strecke ist landschaftlich auch sehr schön und fahrtechnisch abwechslungsreicher.
Gruß Jockel


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. Januar 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Zu Badener Weg , Burgundenweg,  Frankenweg  kann ich GPS Daten liefern, da ich die Strecken schon gefahren bin. Den Alemannenweg fand ich nicht so interessant bisher.




Hi Peter,

den Track für den Burgunderweg kannst du mir bitte mal schicken.
Den Track für den Alemannenweg habe ich bei gpsies runtergeladen.

Vielen Dank vorab

@ Jockel, vielen Dank für deine Info!


----------

